# Best place to buy



## groleau6 (Apr 15, 2014)

My family and I have decided to start raising meat rabbits. I am in the market for either Americans or New Zealands, but I can't seem to find a place to buy them for meat purposes. Every place I have looked has ended up being for pet or show only, some even to the extent of having you sign a waver saying that the rabbits would not be harmed. There has to be a way to do this.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2014)

@groleau6 you are welcome to post a WTB ad in our Buy Sell Trade forum here if you like to see if any of our members are in your area and have any available.

Also if they are just for meat and you want to start raising your own you could try a farm / feed store in your area.  Up North we have Tractor Supply and Rural King stores, I'm not sure what stores you have in the South.

Best of luck to you


----------



## groleau6 (Apr 15, 2014)

We have a TSC here too, but they don't do more than chickens. I will try your advice and look on the boards.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 15, 2014)

You could try Craig's List for your area. It isn't always easy, you have to continuously check to see updated listings and new ads, but that is how I came to purchase 2 of my American Blues. You could also Google breeders in your area, that is how I came across the breeder I bought my other 2 American Blues from. Some breeders, if they are too far away from you, will actually ship them to you, but I don't recommend having them shipped, as it isn't often good for their health, and things can go wrong in the shipping process. Tractor Supply used to sell rabbits at their store locations, but due to new policies, they don't sell them any more.

Here is a little hint to you, if you have a Stockdale's in your area, feed for your rabbits is cheaper there than it is Tractor Supply. That is, if the prices are the same in your area as they are here in TN. 

I hope this helps


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd opt for a local agricultural paper. We have The Mississippi Market Bulletin here and they have pretty much anything you might be looking for, I don't know if Alabama has their own version of the bulletin but MS isn't far. Craigslist CAN be a good place to look but here lately I have been coming up empty when I went there to do a search so I'd suggest you try Bestfarmbuys.com. It is free to use and I have used it to locate some breeding stock for my farm. Hope it helps.


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hoobly.com is another resource you can use to do searches for what you're looking for.  You might try searching for groups on Facebook as well.


----------



## groleau6 (Apr 16, 2014)

Craigslist may have been a gold mine. There is a guy selling his business of meat rabbits. I am waiting on a call back, and I may become the owner of 5 rabbits, 3 of which are pregnant and due to kit in a few weeks. Plus their cages. All for a REALLY good price. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 16, 2014)

Hope everythig works out for you groleau6!


----------



## groleau6 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sadly it didn't, but I am sure that whoever got the business start is going to do well. It's for the best really, since I am clueless of raising meat rabbits. I still have a lot to learn but I would have loved to jump in. However, I will feel much more confident with it all once I learn some.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Criagslist is awesome so is facebook


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sorry things didn't work out. I'll tell you groleau6, as far as learning how to take care of rabbits goes, "Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits" is probably one of the best books I have read on raising rabbits. My brother also has several of the Storey's books, and he says they were more helpful to him than many other books.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 28, 2014)

Depending where you are in Alabama, I have some I will sell you. I'm in Haleyville. Pm me if you want some.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you have to sign that the progeny of the rabbits won't be harmed? Because, technically, you could get your starter stock with the 'no harm' waiver and their kits would be fair game. Just saying...


----------



## happy acres (Apr 28, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Do you have to sign that the progeny of the rabbits won't be harmed? Because, technically, you could get your starter stock with the 'no harm' waiver and their kits would be fair game. Just saying...


this may be your best bet! You aren't going to harm your breeding stock!


----------

